# tax rebate/refund



## stephanie m (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm new here.
I really need help with taxes i paid during a 3 month contract working in germany last summer.
ive been told i can get my tax back, since i do not intend to return to Germany. I know I can go online and use a service but it costs a lot and i just know it's gotta be simple as pie to file a form online since i have no assets or family or anything to deduct etc. nor did i have earnings in another country last year. 
Can anyone help? oh, and i dont speak German but i do have a friend who does, if necessary.

thanks in advance! 
stephanie m


----------

